# Converted to Single Speed and I am having major chain skipping issues



## tcapri87 (Jan 17, 2009)

Just switched over my bike to singlespeed using a conversion kit. it is the forte fit conversion kit. I now have it on two bikes. Thing is whenever I am riding, the chain is skipping big time. Whenever I put tension on the bike or go up hills the chain is skipping at its worst. I have absolutely no idea what to do. Reason I switched to singlespeed was to save money and to get better training in. Please help


----------



## DriveByBikeShooting (Mar 13, 2009)

hows your chainline? also, what is skipping? back cog or chainring?


----------



## tcapri87 (Jan 17, 2009)

back cog is whats skipping. could it be the tensioner?


----------



## 120 (Nov 20, 2009)

The pics I've seen of these all push the chain down - can they push up? Maybe not enough chain wrap is my guess.


----------



## Canaan (Jan 29, 2009)

120 said:


> The pics I've seen of these all push the chain down - can they push up? Maybe not enough chain wrap is my guess.


Not without modification -- I pulled the spring out of mine and replaced the steel washers with thin rubber washers so the parts would not pivot so easily against each other when the tensioner was pushed up against the chain. It still moved a bit even when fully torqued down, so I added a zip tie running from the tensioner arm to the chainstay to ensure it didn't drop down while riding.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Can't see it from here but I'll put all my chips on the chain wrap square.

--sParty


----------



## tcapri87 (Jan 17, 2009)

sorry about the pics, havent figured out how to post without any problems. What do you mean by chain wrap? I have the chain hanging down as if the tensioner was a deraileur. How would I make it better with chain wrap or whatever? Zip tie it to the chain stay perhaps?


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

tcapri87 said:


> sorry about the pics, havent figured out how to post without any problems. What do you mean by chain wrap? I have the chain hanging down as if the tensioner was a deraileur. How would I make it better with chain wrap or whatever? Zip tie it to the chain stay perhaps?


Yes, try zipping it to the stay. Shorten the chain as much as possible first -- you probably already did this.

--sParty


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

1. fix the chainline, not by eyeball, measure it.
2. shorten the chain as much as possible.
3. tensioner in push up mode.
4. line up the pulley with the cog.


----------



## propguy (Oct 2, 2008)

Could be chainline issues, worn chain/wrong chain, worn chainring/cog. Make sure you size the chain without the tensioner. When you run the chain through the tensioner, it will be drawn forward, putting its maximum spring pressure against the chain. Surly makes a tensioner called the Singulator. Its spring is reversable so it can "push" or "pull" the chain.


----------



## farrisw1 (Jul 22, 2009)

I had basically the same tensioner on my first SS except I think it was even cheaper than the Forte, here's what it looked like as tight as it would possibly go, I couldn't get my chain ANY shorter, it never skipped once while I had this bike set up like this, also, if it matters I had it set up 32/16...


----------



## PoisonDartFrog (Jul 8, 2010)

It's possible that you have a worn cardinal grammeter. You should the spurvung valve for signs of duractance.

Or, your chain might be loose.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

i had a geared frame conversion with a Surly tensioner before i bought a bike with "track ends" and the Surly tensioner spring wore out after a few rides and i had the same problem that you are having. try using the tensioner in "push-up" mode and support the tensioner on your frame by wrapping a small bungee cord around your chainstay or something like that.


----------



## PoisonDartFrog (Jul 8, 2010)

You probably have too much chain to begin with. Start taking a link out at a time until you get as good a fit as possible. Then consider a 1/2 link, possibly. When you get your chain fit as good as it can be, whatever tensioner you use has a LOT less work to do.


----------



## Canaan (Jan 29, 2009)

PoisonDartFrog said:


> It's possible that you have a worn cardinal grammeter. You should the spurvung valve for signs of duractance.


That's what he gets for going with the Forte' conversion kit instead of the Retro-Encabulator.


----------

